# أحتاج الي مهندس ميكاترونكس ليساعدنا في نتنفيذ مشروع أختراع أول ميدالية ألكترونية للمفاتيح في العالم



## samir_mohtram2008 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله محمد صلي الله علية وسلم
مع فكرة أختراع لأول ميدالية في التاريخ الكترونية
الحمد لله بفكر في أختراع ميدالية تكون بتتقفل وتدخل المفاتيح كلها جواها في علبة زي الموبايل
ومجرد ما تنطق أسم الي هتفتحة يطلعلك المفتاح بتاعة مثلا هتقول مفتاح العربية يطلع لك مفتاح العربية الكتروني من العلبة الي هي الميدالية الي زي شكل علبة علي شكل موبايل صغير
تقول مثلا مفتاح الجراج مفتاح المكتب مفتاح الدكان وهكذا
وهما خاصيتين
دي الأولانية أنك تنطق بالأسم الحاجة الي عاوز تفتحها
أما الخاصية التانية فهي عبارة عن أربع أرقام سرية تضغط عليهم
تطلع لك قايمة بالمفاتيح وممكن باللمس تاتش
اضغط مثلا علي صورة العربية او رقم 1 يرمز لمفتاح العربية فيطلعلك مفتاح العربية
2- وفي حل تاني للميدالية أنها تكون مش ألكترونية يكون فيها حوالي خمسين لزقة من الحديد او البلاستيك بتركب علي المفاتيح
المهم أنك من كل لزقة بلون مختلف تعرف دة مفتاح كذا
وسر المشروع دة جة منين
انا كان معايا مفاتيح كتير في مرة الحمد لله نازل صلاة الفجر
ببص لقيت المفتاح مبيفتحش قفل البوابة
قولت أوبا أطلع البيت تاني ولا أعمل أية
وقعدت أجرب في المفاتيح يعني لو حد معدي يقول دة حرامي دة ولا أية
وخبط علي البواب وطلع وفتح لي وخدت منو المفتاح و طلبت المفتاح تاني يوم علشان أعمل علية نسخة
ولغاية دلوقت مش عارف المفتاح راح فين او هو معايا ومبيفتحش لية وموجود في ميدالية المفاتيح
لاكن مش دي المشكلة
المشكلة أني أكتشفت حاجة من الأتنين أما انا بتلخبط علشان في مفاتيح كتير شبة بعض
وممكن تكون الدنيا ضلمة بليل وأنتا مروح ففكرة الميدالية الألكترونية بشكر ربنا جدا عليها الحمد لله
ممكن تضغط علي الميدالية تنور ويطلع لك المفتاح وتفضل الميدالية منورة وفيها زي كشاف لغاية ما تفتح الباب وتقفل وتطفي كشاف الميدالية
المهم أرجع وأكمل القصة
أعمل أية بقي خدت المفتاح من البواب زي ما قولت لكم ووديتة لمحل المفاتيح
وعملت علية فالمهم طلبت منو أن يكون المفتاح لية رأس صفرا او خضرا
زي مفاتيح العربية والموتوسكلات والفزب بتبقي مميزة رأسها بتبقي لونها أسمر
فالراجل قالي لا النوع دة مفيش منو ألوان
اتضايقت ولقيت الراجل فكر في فكرة وقالي انا ممكن أعلمهولك
يعمل فية علامة يعني فرحت جدا
المهم أنة كسر منة حتة وبقي المفتاح متعلم فية علامة يعني مميزة عن باقي النفاتيح علشان متلخبطش لأن المفاتيح شبة بعضها
فدة يبقي حتة منو مكسورة فأعرفة بسرعة وسهولة
مش بس كدة
انا والدي الله يرحمة وانا صغير كان بيجيب الشاي الي بفتلة
وبعد ما يشرب الشاي يعين الفتلة
وبيبقي مكتوب عليها أسم شركة الشاي مثلا
المهم ويربط الفتلة في المفتاح ويكتب علي الورقة الصغيرة مفتاح العجلة الصغيرة
مفتاح دولاب
مفتاح قفل العجلة
مفتاح الشنطة
الله يرحمة
لغاية دلوقت لما بقلب في الدرج بلاقي المفاتيح دي وبقعد أفتكر الذكريات
طبعا انا كنت بقول أية الكلام دة
دلوقت انا محتاس عندي يجي علبة مفاتيح مش عارف بتاع اية
من خلال الي مريت دة جت فكرة الميدالية المفاتيح الألكترونية
انا بحكي القصص دي علشان في ناس مبتصدقش أن الأفكار دي بتاعي الحمد لله
ودور عليها في النت كلو لو لقيتها قولي علشان عاوز أشتري منها واحدة
المهم
الأسباب الرئيسية وراء الميدالية الألكترونية للمفاتيح
1- سبب أول كتر المفاتيح ساعات الناس بتتلخبط
2- سبب تاني النسيان ومرضي الزهايمر أنا حاسس اني عمال أنسي بطريقة فظيعة
تبص تلاقي مفاتيح معاك من كترها منتاش عارف دي مفاتيح أية
3- وزي ما قولت لما بيبقي معاك مفاتيح كتير بتتلخبط وبتضيع وقت وبتبقي الدنيا ضلمة وفين وفين لما تلاقي او تطلع المفتاح
وبتبقي راجع البيت تعبان عاوز تفتح بسرعة وتدخل بيتك
4- الميدالية صغيرة الحجم في حجم الموبايل ولها عليقة تتعلق في البنطلون
5- وممكن تشغل خاصية الرقم السري للميدالية او أنها تعمل بصوتك أنتا بس

المهم محتاج أفكاركم ودعمكم وأي تطوير علي الفكرة انا برحب بية جدا
وأرحب بأي تعديلات
فكروا أخترعوا أحلموا
حتي لو أفكاركم كانت خياااااااااااال
وان شاء الله
في فكرة جميلة للدعاية والأعلان عن الميدالية الألكترونية في التلفزيون
وعمل جروب علي النت صفحة صاحب أكبر عدد مفاتيح وقولنا مفاتيح أية الي معاك
ومسابقة في الشارع معاك كام مفتاح
وكل الي بطلبة مهندس يساعدنا في تنفيذ الفكرة 
وبدعوكم لمشاركتنا في جروب جمعية بنك الأفكار الجديدة علي الفيس بوك 
لأن عننا أفكار زي دي كتير ومحتاجة حد من هندسة يساعدنا في تنفيذها 
لأنها أفكار من ناس عادية 
جزاكم الله كل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## زرقة السماء (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أعجبتني الفكرة كثيرا، و منذ الأمس و أنا افكر في طريقة و الحمد لله و جدت اليوم فكرة ميكانيكية بسيطة يمكن تطبيقها.

ساحاول تطبيقها و اذا نجحت ساخبرك بذلك ان شاء الله .


----------



## samir_mohtram2008 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

انا مش مصدق نفسي أن في حد رد عليا 
انا كنت خلاص هفقد الأمل 
الحمد لله 
انا مش عارف أشكر حضرتك أزاي 
لو وصلتي لفكرة فعلا وتعرفي تسجليها بأسمك في الشهر العقاري 
انا الي يهمني ان الفكرة تشوف النور 
وارجو من حضرتك ان تشاركينا في جروب جمعية بنك الأفكار الجديدة علي الفيس بوك 
جزاكِ الله كل خير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## samir_mohtram2008 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

كنت عاوز أقول كمان أن الأخ ماجد عباس محمد 
لما كنت كاتب الموضوع في هندسة الالكترونيات 

كان رد عليا بمعلومات يمكن تساعد 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=295730#ixzz1f3PgJe7i

​ *هذة الفكرة مستخدمة فى المحمول حيث تذكر الاسم فيطلب لك رقمه
هذا رابك لمتكاملة تميز الكلمات
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...C1/HM2007.html
وهذا مشروع لتمييز الكلمات
http://www.imagesco.com/articles/hm2...utorial01.html
وهذا بحث فى جوجل عن هذه النقنية
تمير الكلمات ثم تجعل التيجة تفعل ما تريد*​


----------



## AHMED.FA (26 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ​أحييك أخي على التفكير عموما وعلى الفكرة خصوصا ولأن الحاجة أم الأختراع ولأن أي شخص معرض للحاجة وليس المهم أن يكون مهندسا ليخترعها فمجرد الفكرة هي أصعب شئ في الأخترا فمن المعروف أن الغيار الأول في المركبات هو أصعب وأقوى غيار ما يأتي بعد ذلك سهلا .
ولكن أخي لابد أن مر الفكرة أولا بأكثر من مرحلة قبل البدء في تنفيذها من حيث تنفيذها فهي في غاية السهولة بإذن الله فلا مستحيل مع العلم ولكن ما هي المراحل.

أولا : البحث في السوق عن هذه الفكرة كمنتج أو عن بديلاتها 
ثانيا : من الناحية العملية هل هذه الفكرة ستحل مشكلة وتتسبب في مشكلة أخرى أكبر أم لا

ثالثا : هل نحن فعلا نحتاج لهذه الفكرة أم مجرد تغيير للشكل التقليدي الموجود حاليا

إذا طبقنا هذه الثلاثة شروط ولم نجد مشاكل ننتقل بعد ذلك لمراحل التصميم

لنطبق هذه المراحل الثلاثة على فكرتك 
أولا : كما قلت أنت أنه لاتوجد فكرة مثلها أو بديلة عنها موجودة في السوق إذا تغاضينا عن أن الأبواب ذات المفاتيح التقليدية قل عملها وبدأ ينقرض ليحل محلة الأبواب الإلكترونية ذات الكروت الممغنطة والبصمات كاليد والعين والصوت وما إلى ذلك مما يحل هذه المشكلة ومع العلم أن هذه البوابات قليلة التكلفة وممكن تصنيعها يدويا
فهذا يعني أن فكرتك عمرها قصير ومكان تسويقها صغير جدا

ثانيا :أظن أن هذه الميدالية الإلكترونية ستكون عائقا من حيث الحجم فزيادة عن حجم المفاتيح ستضع في الحسبان حجم الدائرة الإلكترونية وحجم البطاريةالتي ستعمل بها الدائرة بالإضافة إلى حجم العلبة التي سيوضع فيها كل ذلك ناهيك عن المشاكل التي ستقابلك عند فتح أماكن ضيقة كمفتاح السيارة بالإضافة لوزن كل هذه المكونات
و إذا فرض وتغلبنا على كل هذه العوائق 

ثالثا : ألا ترى أن حل هذه المشكلة ببساطة هو تمييز كل مفتاح على حدة بإستيكرز أو ما إلى ذلك إذا كان كمية المفاتيح ضخمة فعلا

أنا فقط أتصور معك الشكل والمشاكل قبل الشروع في التصميم كي لا نبدأ في الهواء ولا أقصد أبدا تثبيط همتك فإن كنت قد أخطأت في أي من هذه النقط أوضحه لي ونناقشة سويا لنصل إلى نتيجة 
وكفاك فخرا أنك فكرت ولو لم تنفذ هذه الفكرة فثق أن القادمة ستكون رائعة
فلا تنسى " أنا أفكر إذا أنا موجود "

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت
"اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وأنفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما"


----------



## زرقة السماء (1 يناير 2012)

بحثت عنها منذ مدة و قد وجدت ان الفكرة موجودة و مطبقة و هذه بعض النماذج 

]






و هنا المزيد من الوصلات 

http://agbeat.com/real-estate-sales...ines-all-of-your-keys-into-one-now-available/


http://www.notcot.com/archives/2008/04/dissecting-the.php


بالفيديو :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FoyJsZi0UI


----------



## samir_mohtram2008 (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
المهندس أحمد 
قبل أي شيئ جزاك الله كل خير علي الأهتمام وعلي قراءة الموضوع وعلي المشاركة الطيبة وعلي الرد والمتابعة 
فكم من يقرأ ولا يهتم 
بالنسبة لأسئلة حضرتك 
1- الفكرة ليست موجودة في السوق 
2- هذة الفكرة نعم ان شاء الله ستحل مشكلة كبيرة لجميع مرضي الزهايمر وكبار السن وانا شخصيا من كت المفاتيح ومع مرور الزمن والوقت بقيت بنسي هي مفاتيح أية 
3- نعم نحتاج لهذة الفكرة وليس لها أي وجود او شكل تقليي فهي فكرة جديدة تماما 
الأبواب الالكترونية ستجدها فقط في الدول المتقدمة 
ولاكن هناك أشياء تحتاج لأقفال زي قفل الشنطة او باب السيارة او قفل باب العمارة او قفل عجلة حاجات كتير 
وبارغم من وجود الموبايل الا انة حتي الأن يتم أستخام التليفون الأرضي 
بالنسبة للحجم مش مشكلة الموبايل لو تفتكر أول لما نزل كان شكلة كبير أزاي وتقيل أزاي شوف دلوقت بقي شكلة أية مع التطور والتكنولوجيا محدش عارف بكرة في أية 

أستاذ أحمد هل شاهدت الفديو الذي ذكرتة الأخت زرقة السماء 
فعلي أي أساس العلم الذي تذكرة الثلاث مراحل قبل التصميم ؟؟؟

هل هذة الدراسة من دول أوربا يبقوا هما عاوزين يعقدونا علشان هما بس الي يخترعوا وأحنا نستخدم الي بيخترعوة ونشترية 
وإلا لية عملوا الأختراع في الفديو ومفكوش التفكير العلمي الي حضرتك بتقول علية 

محدش فاهمني ولا مقدر قيمة الفكرة 
أما لو مش عارفين تصنعوا الفكرة فدة موضوع تاني خالص 
أنا متأكد لو انا في دولة أوربية زي أمريكا او اليابان 
كان زمانهم نفذوا الفكرة 

بالنسبة لأخت زرقة السماء 
انا مش عارف أشكر حضرتك أزاي علي المجهود والأهتمام 
انا أول لما قريت ان الفكرة موجودة عيط زعلت جدا 
بس الحمد لله لما شوفت اللينك والفيديو 
عرفت ان فكرتي محدش نفذها في العالم وشكرت ربنا 
الحمد لله 
لأن ربنا وحدة الي يعلم ان الفكرة دي فكرتي وأني مسرقتهاش من حد ولا غشيتها من حد 
لو ركزتي حبة بسيطة كنتي هتعرفي أن فكرتي 
هي ميدالية ألكترونية 
وأن الميدالية الي حضرتك بتتكلمي عنها في اللينك او الفيديو ميدالية يدوية 
لاكن انا ميداليتي ألكترونية 
وببصمة الصوت هتقولي مفتاح السيارة يطلع لوحدة أتوماتيكي 
شوفي الفديو تاني وأقري فكرتي تاني 
هتعرفي الفرق الكبير الميدالية الي في الفديو بزراير في الجنب 
وان فكرتي مش موجودة 
ومازال التحدي مستمرا الي يلاقي الفكرة في أي حتة في العالم 
انا بدافع عن الفكرة لأنها فكرتي وبحبها ومهتم بيها وفرحان بيها
وبرضو بكررها جزاكم الله كل خير علي الردود والمشاركة والمتابعة والأهتمام 
في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## AHMED.FA (3 يناير 2012)

أخي سمير
أنت لم تفهمني تماما فأنا لم أقصد أبدا أن أقلل من فكرتك بالعكس أنا فقط أفكر معك بصوت عالي ومن حيث التنفيذ فيجب أن تثق في قدراتنا حتى مع أقل الأمكانيات فبإذن الله الموضوع في غاية السهولة وكما قلت لك فالفكرة هي أصعب مرحلة في الأختراع مايأتي بعد ذلك فهو سهل بإذن الله
أخي سمير أنا والحمد لله قد سجلت 4 براءات أختراع غير الأختراعات التي وجدتها مسجلة بالفعل وهذه المراحل الثلاثة ليست من دول أوروبية أو غيرة كما تقول ولكن هذه مشاكل قابلتني بالفعل ومراحل مررت بها بالفعل
أخي هذا نقاش لا تأخذ كلامنا بمحمل أننا نثبط همتك أو غيره فأقسم بالله أنا تحمست لك لمجرد طريقة تفكيرك وكما قلت لك سابقا أن الحاجة أم الأختراع وقلما ستجد من يفكر فأنا أهنئك على ذلك وبإذن الله لن تكون أول فكرة لك
وأنا معك لتنفيذ الفكرة وسوف أحاول أن أضع بعض التصورات والتصاميم إضافة على المنتج الموجود فعليا والذي أدرجته لنا الأخت زرقة السماء فكما أتفقنا أن الأختراع ليس فقط بناء منتج من الصفر ولكن يمكن أن يكون تعديل في منتج موجود أيضا وأنا أرى أن هذا المنتج قريب جدا من فكرتك ولكن أنت تريد إضافة بصمة الصوت عليه
ولكن يجب أن تعلم أننا لابد وأن نكون مرتبطين بحجم معين أي بعدد معين من المفاتيح ويمكن أن نحل هذه المشكلة بتصنيف المفاتيح على أكثر من جهاز
مثلا المفاتيح الخاصة بالعمل في جهاز والمفاتيح الخاصة بالمنزل في جهاز أخر وهكذا
هذه فقط مجرد بداية وأرجو أن نعمل سويا

اللهم أنفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمن ما ينفعنا وزدنا علما


----------



## samir_mohtram2008 (5 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
البشمندس أحمد 
انا مش عارف أشكرك أزاي بجد حضرتك أخ كبير لينا 
علي الأهتمام ورعاية الأفكار البسيطة والصغيرة 
أرجو ان نعمل سويا انا مش متأخر 
بس انا مملكش حاجة غير الفكرة والفكرة كتبتها بكل تفاصيلها معنديش جديد اما عن تواصل فالأسم الي مسجل بية انا مسجل بية في الفيس بوك 
وكنت عاوز أخد رأيك في حاجة 
أية رأيك لو حاولنا التواصل مع الموقع الي زكرتة الأخت زرقة السماء جزاها الله كل خير 
ان أحنا نبعت لهم رسالة بالفكرة مثلا 
او هل يمكن بيع الفكرة لهم 
لأن كلامك كل كلمة بتقولها صح 
أحنا حتي لو نفذنا الفكرة هتقابلنا مشكلة التسويق 
لاكن الواضح أن موقع كي بورت دة متخصص في المفاتيح والميداليات وتسويقها وتوزيعها عبر العالم 
نصيحتك أية في الموضوع دة ولو ينفع هل ممكن تتواصل معاهم بالنيابة عني لأني في الأنجليزي 
برضو مش أوي يعني 
وبجد مش عارف أشكرك أزاي علي المتابعة والأهتمام 
أحبك في الله 
وعلي فكرة انا فعلا كاتب أفكار كتير والحمد لله 
موجودة في منتدي الأستاذ عصام حمدي دور علية في جوجل ولما تدخل المنتدي هتلاقي الأفكار في قسم حقق حلمك 
مش بس أفكار أختراعات لا أفكار لمصر عموما وحل مشاكل البطالة تنورني بقرائتك لهذة الأفكار والمشاريع 
وأتمني ان تشاركنا في جروب جمعية بنك الأفكار الجديدة علي الفيس بوك 
لأن بيجيلنا أفكار ومحتاجين مهندسين زي حضرتك يساعدونا في تنفيذ الأختراعات 
وأخيرا عاوز أعرف أية العقبة الحقيقية الي ودامنا في تنفيذ فكرتنا الميدالية الألكترونية 
هل في سبب مادي يعني الموضوع محتاج لفلوس كتير ؟؟؟
المهم 
جزاك الله كل خير ونفع الله بك الأمة الأسلامية 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## AHMED.FA (5 يناير 2012)

أحبك أخي الذي أحببتني فيه
المشكلة يا صديقي ليست مادية فكثير من الأفكار تجد من يرعاها وقبل أن تبيع أي فكرة فلابد أولا أن تحميها بأن تسجلها بإسمك ولكنني لست مع فكرة بيع الأفكر عموما فالغرب في ما هم فيه الأن من أفكارنا ولكنني سأسدي لك نصيحة أفضل من ذلك
يوجد برنامج عربي يسمى نجوم العلوم برعاية قطر هذا البرنامج يبحث عن الأفكار العربية ويتبناها ويمدك بكل الأمكانيات والمهندسين المتخصصين لتنفذ فكرتك وإذا أثبت نجاح الفكرة تفوز بجائزة كبيرة ناهيك عن إنشاء شركة لمنتجك وتسويقها
هذا رابط موقع البرنامج http://www.starsofscience.com/sos/ar/Default.asp سجل فيه الأن وأملأ أستمارة بفكرتك وستجدهم يتواصلون معك وحينما يأتون إلى مصر ستحدد مقابلة معك ليعرفو فكرتك كمرحلة أولى وإذا نجحت فيها سوف تسافر إلى قطر وتبدأ في تنفيذها هناك بكل الامكانيات التي تريدها كما قلت لك
وعلى فكرة الفائز الموسم الماضي مصري وبجدارة والموسم الذي قبلة الفائز بالمركز الثاني مصري ولو أنه يستحق المركز الأول 
وأنا سأساعدك أن شاء الله في صنع نموذج أولي أن شاء الله
ويسعدني أن أنضم إلى بنككم الرائع ويسعدني أن أساعد ولو بالقليل في تنفيذ تلك الأفكار والتي لا شك سباقة رغم قلة الأمكانيات فشكرا أخي على دعوتك
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وأنفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما


----------



## samir_mohtram2008 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

AHMED.FA قال:


> أحبك أخي الذي أحببتني فيه
> المشكلة يا صديقي ليست مادية فكثير من الأفكار تجد من يرعاها وقبل أن تبيع أي فكرة فلابد أولا أن تحميها بأن تسجلها بإسمك ولكنني لست مع فكرة بيع الأفكر عموما فالغرب في ما هم فيه الأن من أفكارنا ولكنني سأسدي لك نصيحة أفضل من ذلك
> يوجد برنامج عربي يسمى نجوم العلوم برعاية قطر هذا البرنامج يبحث عن الأفكار العربية ويتبناها ويمدك بكل الأمكانيات والمهندسين المتخصصين لتنفذ فكرتك وإذا أثبت نجاح الفكرة تفوز بجائزة كبيرة ناهيك عن إنشاء شركة لمنتجك وتسويقها
> هذا رابط موقع البرنامج http://www.starsofscience.com/sos/ar/Default.asp سجل فيه الأن وأملأ أستمارة بفكرتك وستجدهم يتواصلون معك وحينما يأتون إلى مصر ستحدد مقابلة معك ليعرفو فكرتك كمرحلة أولى وإذا نجحت فيها سوف تسافر إلى قطر وتبدأ في تنفيذها هناك بكل الامكانيات التي تريدها كما قلت لك
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا مش مصدق نفسي انا سمعت كلام حضرتك من زمان شوف رسالة حضرتك كانت بتاريخ كام 
وبعت رسالة فعلا لأشتراك ببرنامج نجوم العلوم 
والمفأجأة الغريبة أنهاردة أتصلوا بيا وبعتولي أيميل 
نشكرك لتقديم طلبك الى برنامج "نجوم العلوم". بعد مراجعة طلبك تم اختيارك للقاء لجنة الحكم في مصر- القاهرة الجديدة. ألف مبروك لوصولك الى هذه المرحلة الأولى من الكاستينج!
التاريخ: 18 / 12 / 2012
American University in Cairo فرع الهندسة - المكان :
الجامعة الأمريكية في القاهرة
الوقت:11h40 am

حاولنا وضع لائحة شاملة تضم المعلومات الهامة التي ستحتاجون إليها بغية تحضير فكرتكم/عرضكم للفكرة التي ستقدمونها إلى أعضاء اللجنة في 18 / 12 / 2012.
ننصحكم بقراءة هذه المعلومات مراراً وبعناية للحصول على فرص النجاح الممكنة كلها.
*نرغب في تذكيركم بأن التصوير سيتواصل في أثناء العرض والمقابلات كذلك.

عرضكم/فكرتكم أمام لجنة الحكم:
ستحصلون على فرصة إثبات قدراتكم عبر تقديم اختراع محكم الصّنع وعرض تقنيات فكرتكم بوضوح، وذلك في خلال عرض باللغة العربية سيستمر لـ10 دقائق فقط أمام لجنة الحكم المختصة.
لذا، نطلب منكم مباشرة التحضير لهذا العرض وجمع المواد الضرورية التي ستحتاجون إليها على غرار الصور والرسومات وأشرطة الفيديو والرسوم المتحركة وإلى ما هنالك...
ننصحكم الدخول في صلب الموضوع مباشرة من دون مقدمات عامة أو شخصية.
من المهم جداً أن تحضروا معكم نموذجكم الحي للعرض، مهما بلغ حجمه. إن كان النموذج كبيراً وتعذّر عليكم إحضاره، أو إن تطلّب النموذج النقل أو الشحن، نرجو منكم إرسال رسالة إلى العنوان الالكتروني التالي:

وذلك لإطلاعنا على التفاصيل الضرورية ليتمكن فريقنا من مساعدتكم على الاهتمام بهذه المسألة.
لا يُفترض بكم التطرّق إلى التفاصيل التقنية بشأن اختراعكم، ما لم يطلب منكم أعضاء لجنة الحكم فعل ذلك.
سيلي عرضكم نقاش مع لجنة الحكم.

*نفيدكم علما بأن أعضاء لجنة التحكيم وكل أعضاء فريق "نجوم العلوم" قد وقعوا على اتفاقية السرية.

نرجو منكم قراءة بعض الاقتراحات والإرشادات لمساعدتكم في العرض أمام أعضاء لجنة الحكم وللمشاهدين:
أ‌) فكروا في الطريقة التي ترغبون من خلالها في تقديم فكرتكم بشكل مبدع. ننصحكم بشدة الاستعانة بالصور/اللوحات البصرية، إلى ما هنالك... وذلك لتسليط الضوء على ابتكاركم بشكل مبدع وبصري عوضاً عن الاستعانة بعروض باوربوينت (Power Point).
ب‌) فكروا في الطريقة التي ستعتمدونها لتحويل فكرتكم إلى واقع أمام الأشخاص الذين سيشاهدونكم في منازلهم ولن يعرفوا تماماً ما نوع الابتكار الذي تعرضونه عليهم. لذا، فكروا في طريقة لإقناعهم بأهمية اختراعكم وضرورته. ويمكنكم الاستعانة بالصور والملصقات والرسوم والجداول البيانية وأي شيء يمكنه مساعدتكم على توضيح أفكاركم من خلال عروض تجريبية لمشاريعكم.
ج‌) بغية التأكد من أنكم تتحدثون عن ابتكاركم بوضوح تام، قد تحسبون أنه من المفيد التمرّن على عرضكم أمام الأصدقاء أو زملاء الدراسة أو أفراد العائلة الذين لم يسمعوا عن ابتكاركم حتى الآن.
د‌) أما بالنسبة إلى الأسئلة التي ستحتاجون إلى تقديم إجابات مبدعة عنها في أثناء العرض، فتشمل التالي: ما الفائدة التي سيدرّها ابتكاركم على العالم؟ ما نقاط الاختلاف التي يتميّز بها ابتكاركم عن سواه من المنتجات المماثلة أو المتواجدة مسبقاً في السوق؟
لن يُطلب منكم إجراء دراسة مسبقة للسوق (بما أن مرحلة "تسويق المنتج" ستتم دراستها خلال البرنامج)، لكننا نتوقع أن يكون لديكم فكرة عامة عن وضعية السوق المحتمل لمنتجكم.

تذكروا! هذه فرصتكم الوحيدة لإثبات مهاراتكم وإقناع لجنة الحكم بأن مشروعكم هو الأفضل والحرص على شغل مكان في الجولة المقبلة من البرنامج.

نود منكم القدوم مع مرافق قد يكون أحد أفراد عائلتكم أو صديق مقرب وذلك للدعم والتشجيع.
من المهم جدا التأكد من موافقة المرافق على المشاركة في التصوير لأخذ انطباعه وكيفية دعمه لكم.
كما أننا نرجو منكم تزويدنا بإسم المرافق في أقرب وقت ممكن.

ما عليكم ارتداؤه؟
فكروا في ارتداء الملابس التي تمنحكم الشعور بالراحة والثقة بالنفس. قد يحسب البعض منكم أن السروال الفضفاض والرياضي أو سروال الجينز يمنحهم شعوراً بالراحة في حين يعتبر البعض الآخر أن البدلة التقليدية والأنيقة هي الملابس الوحيدة التي تضمن راحتهم... يعود هذا الخيار إليكم تماماً! مهما كانت الملابس التي تقررون ارتداءها، ستكون مناسبة تماماً! وجلّ ما نطلبه منكم هو تفادي ارتداء الملابس التي تحتوي على خطوط عامودية كيلا يلفّها الغشاء على شاشة التلفاز.

النتائج:
ستعلن لجنة الحكم النتائج يوم العرض. المشتركين الذين سيتم اختيارهم سوف يشاركون في دورة الكاستينج الثانية.
*نرجو منكم الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن يوم العرض قد يكون يوم عمل طويل وقد يستمر حتى الساعة الـ9:00 مساء. قد ترغبون في إحضار كتاب أو مجلة أوموسيقى للترفيه.

ماذا سيحصل لو وقع الاختيار عليك لتشارك في المرحلة المقبلة؟
كل أصحاب المشاريع الذين ستختارهم اللجنة سيُدعون للمشاركة في دورة كاستينج ثانية في الدوحة خلال شهر يناير 3201. اذا تم اختياركم سيتصل بكم فريق العمل لتزويدكم بمعلومات اضافية. 
اتفاق احترام سرّية المعلومات:
نرجو أن تأخذوا علما بأن مشاركتكم في هذا الكاستينج تُلزمكم بالحفاظ على سرّية تفاصيل مشاركتكم في هذا البرنامج بالإضافة إلى نتائج اختيار المشتركين. كما سيُطلب منكم توقيع اتفاق احترام سرّية المعلومات عند وصولكم. ويعني ذلك أنكم ستلزمون بعدم إخبار أحد باستثناء أفراد العائلة المقرّبين والأشخاص الذين تحتاجون إلى إطلاعهم على خبر غيابكم بغية المشاركة معنا في هذا البرنامج. ومن المهم ألا يتم تسريب هذه المعلومات وبخاصة إلى الإعلام والعالم.
أي فشل في احترام بنود هذا الاتفاق سيؤدي إلى عدم تأهّلكم بصفتكم مرشّحين محتملين.

نتمنى لكم النجاح ونتشوّق إلى رؤيتكم قريباً!


إن أردتم طرح أي سؤال لم تجدوا الإجابة عنه في هذه الرسالة، نرجو منكم الاتصال بنا عبر الهاتف:

المشكلة الكبيرة أني أهملت الموضوع من زمان وكل الي عندي هو مجرد فكرة المشروع 
وهما طالبين تصميم مبدأي 
وحضرتك أستاذ أحمد قولت هتتواصل معايا عن طريق جمعية بنك الأفكار علي الفيس بوك 
ولم تتواصل 
أرجو أن أعرف كيفية التواصل لتصميم مبدأي للفكرة 

جزاكم الله كل خير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## مهاجر (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالتوفيق يا شباب وأسعدني هذا التعاون بينكم.

الأخ سمير أستمر وأخبرنا بما يجري معك في المقابلة 

شكر خاص للأخ أحمد من إدارة الملتقى على إهتمامه وأدبه في الرد والتشجيع للأعضاء.

اخوكم
ابو محمد


----------

